# your favorite songs to listen to while stoned



## beginning grower (Feb 27, 2006)

hey friends, i have been listening to tunes while i was high and although every song is 10 times better it seems there are certain songs made for listening to while high.  if anyone could post all or a few of their favorite songs to listen to while high i think it would be really cool.  let the posting begin!


----------



## Eggman (Feb 27, 2006)

Anything Roger Waters, Pro and Cons of Hitch-hiking, or Radio Chaos. Modest Mouse is always good.


----------



## puffadder (Feb 28, 2006)

Anything by Pink Floyd


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2006)

*ANY AND ALL CLASSIC ROCK FROM THE 60'S AND 70'S. I LOVE THAT SHIT!!! *


----------



## FaTal1 (Feb 28, 2006)

well i dont listen to rock but i listen to rap and 2pac and biggie bone thugs is always good but there this song called smoking weed in my cadillac by master p goo song when blown heheh


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 28, 2006)

Try Out

Panic! At the Disco....Good stuff...
 lying is the most fun a girl can have without taking her clothes off is a great track..
 that song and The only differance between Martyrdom and Suicide Is Press Coverage...   Check it out


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2006)

I am a whole album kind of guy.

Stevie Nicks (anything)
Floyd
Garcia and Grisman
Nine Inch Nails
KMFDM
Ministry

and some coltrane if in that mood (rare, but happens)

(I know all over the place, depends on my mood and high)


----------



## rasta (Feb 28, 2006)

old genesis played live with chester thompson on drums (think ill go smoke one )


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 28, 2006)

Song: When the Levee Breaks
Artist: Led Zeppelin

It starts with a harmonious melody. Cool rhythm guitars fronted by a mythical harmonic sorrow. Song peaks at the end with a Mozart-like finale, leaving you in a trance....going down now, going down


----------



## Your Moms Box (Mar 1, 2006)

I seemed to really fall in love with this band when I was high my freshmen year in college, but the band _Air_ is the shit. 
I recommend:
1. Radian 
2. La Femme D'Argent 
3. Surfin On A Rocket 
4. All I Need 
5. Modular Mix 
6. Run
7. Sexy boy
8. How does it make you feel?
Radian is a killer and run is really tight too. Surfin on a rocket is a must if driving, not that I endorse it. It made one of my friends brain tickle as he put it. These are not necessarily their best songs but I really trip out to them with a joint and some headphones. Headphones are key or a good pair of surround speakers that way you can really take advantage of the channel shifts and fade in/outs. This French band has been known to send my friends into uncontrollable fits of smiling.... Their entire discography is worth checkin out if you get into this type of atmospheric rock.

If all else fails pink floyd or Tool is a go to.
-WSA-


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 1, 2006)

i mostly in the rap scene,but i do make exception on certain rock artist
,if there good ,as far as rock ,gwen stafani ,maroon five,pod pretty good that new song goodbye for now ,and james blunt pretty good ,i never buy there albums though, only albums ill buy is pac,scarface,nas,eminem,jay-z,camron,beinieseigel,mobb deep,bone thugs ,thats pretty much it,even though bigs tight i still wouldnt buy his album ,you would understand if your a pac fan. yeah bone thugs and harmony is good for smoking,alot others ,you know


----------



## puffadder (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm a geezer so I tend to listen to older stuff, but I have a son and daughter that turn me on to pretty good music on occaision. Have any of you guys checked out Jason Mraz.  If you download or have access to any of his music, check out "Cubside Prophet" or "Wordplay". This guy can throw lyrics at you faster than a stoned mind can process them.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 1, 2006)

Mutt on full album note: you should try Vast's Visual Audio Sensory Theater... it my friend is amazing..


----------



## spook313 (Mar 1, 2006)

pranicfeve said:
			
		

> Vast's Visual Audio Sensory Theater


 vast are the shit when you're blowed.  i liked "music for the people" more though.


----------



## spliffy (Mar 1, 2006)

i think any music is good when your stoned.....


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 1, 2006)

latley ive been into A Perfect Circle. Anemia by Tool is good.  I fell in love with System of a Down when i read the lyrics along with the music while i was stoned.   But id have to say some of my favorite music stoned or not would have to be Rage Against the Machine!  i love them


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 2, 2006)

Kings of Leon is one of the better new rock bands in my opinion. The singers voice is very unique, you might hate it at first but after like 3 listens the sound is awesome. They remind me of led zeppelin or the who but sometimes lack in the lyrical aspect. Modest Mouse, as mentioned before, is great while stoned. Thier lyrics are pretty amazing. They do alot of drugs and some of the things they say will just trip you out. Check out the entire album called "The Moon and Antarctica" Also alot of the 60's stuff is awesome. Try out Donovan, most notably the song 'hurdy gurdy man' and some of the animals stuff is good. Pink Floyd will always be one of the ultimate get stoned music with Piper at the Gates of Dawn being an awesome album especially while stoned.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 2, 2006)

K.O.L. IS THE BEST NEW ROCK BAND in town. 
Modest Mouse will never do you wrong 
Pinback is a little known but impressive band 
Pink Floyd is always the best ('Breathe' especially) 
Mellowdrone is unknown but have a sound that fits the name 
Johnny Cash songs are good for a listen anytime 
Interpol and She Wants Revenge have droning leads that send you somewhere 
The best I have to say(other than Floyd and Zepplin) would be anything involving maynard james keenan(TOOL, Puscifer, A Perfect Circle) and also Queens of Stone Age/Eagles of Death Metal 
I'd also check out Matisyahu(the Jewish Reggae artist, inspired stuff) 
I'll listen to pretty much anything, but these are the best when I'm looking down on the world.


----------



## puffadder (Mar 3, 2006)

A few years ago, a band called Days of the New released one album and the broke up. They had some outstanding stuff. They have since re-formed as Tantric but without the same lead singer/acoustic lead player; that guy was the SHIT!!!


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 3, 2006)

Led zeppelin, tool, radiohead, pink floyd, sublime, deftones


----------



## beginning grower (Mar 3, 2006)

pink floyd - hey you
grateful dead - box of rain


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Mar 9, 2006)

well i love rap and my favorite thing to listen to is any rap song about weed, just cuz u can realate to wut there saying and u get this weird feeling that ur part of something very important, i only rele get it wen im high


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 9, 2006)

A noticed there were alot of floyd fans on here. Anyone heard gilmour's new album? I downloaded 8 out of the ten songs and its really not bad. It doesnt have that true floyd feeling that waters could give it but it is a nice album nonetheless. I encourage you guys to check it out. Hes coming to los angeles on 4/19. What a concert that would be. Being to young for the whole floyd thing, I have never seen any of them perform other than on video. Seeing even one original member doing atleast one of the old songs would make me complete as a human. Man i wish i could go to that. anyways im assuming tickets are sold out and even if they're not i cant afford one. I guess ill just have to wait for the whole band to get back together eh? also piper at the gates of dawn is the best get stoned album ever.


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

311, bob marley, cypress hill, beastie boys, kings of leon, taking back sunday, coldplay, dashboard confessional, jimi hendrix, counting crows, dave matthews band and assortment of other stuff..i dig the mellower stuff myself..chill music..but IMO, any type of music is good when you're stoned..


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

i never heard of this pink floyd guy , i gotta listen to him


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

sure you have ggone.."brick in the wall?".."we don't need no..education.."  "hey teachers, leave those kids alone.."  you sure you haven't heard it?


----------



## Heinous Anus (Mar 10, 2006)

Sabbath, Priest, Zeppelin, AC/DC, Genesis, Primus, Col. Les Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade, Black Label Society, Ozzy, CCR, Cream, 80's Music...pretty much just metal, and good classic rock.


----------



## username812 (Mar 10, 2006)

SONiC YOUTH!!


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 10, 2006)

ggone, YOU'VE NEVER GOTTEN HIGH AND LISTENED TO FLOYD? Then you haven't truly lived. lol


----------



## xr2turbo (Mar 12, 2006)

Dazed and confused by led zepelin.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 12, 2006)

yea im bout to download some of his shit. what songs should i download,i usually listen to bob marley once in a while ,he put me to sleep


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Mar 12, 2006)

wen im high, its actually weird, any kind of music sounds good. also the slower and more melo songs deff feel good to listen to. but rap is exciting to listen to


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 13, 2006)

Download all the hits. Hey You, Breathe, Comfortably numb, Time, Wish you Were Here, Welcome to the machine, Another Brick in the Wall, Dark side of the Moon, and Money. My favs are Comfortably Numb, Breathe, Darkside of the Moon and Welcome to the Machine. Just get high and enjoy.


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

i like this song by 2pac called "only fear of death" the lyrics in that song are tight and when your high its even better


----------



## Elven (Jul 21, 2008)

I know this thread is dead but I had to chime in. 

1. Have to agree anything Floyd! esp the early days with St. Waters
2. Led Zeppelin pretty much pick a tune.
3. The Doors
4. Janice Joplin Damn that Woman had a voice
5. Jimi Hendrix wind cried Mary is great baked.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 21, 2008)

i love listening to bob marley,2 pac,eazy e,Dr Dre,bone thugs n harmony,TI,Twista,Lil Wayne,ugk,mike jones,sosa the bull (one of my boys from the phoenix area).as far as rock goes,i like NIN,METALLICA,3 DOORS DOWN,OZZY,LEONARD SKINNARD,LINCOLN PARK, AND ALOT OF THE SONGS FROM THE 70'S/80's. i have a very wide variety of music in my collection.i used to like nothin but rap,but the markets so saturated nowadays,that i've started liking other types of music. i pretty much like anything,but very heavy metal,jazz,disco,and country


----------



## honeybear (Jul 21, 2008)

yo guys, i read a lot of good stuff in these threads, i cant believe i like all of it too!

right now, its this really trippy stuff for me called trip hop thats got me buzzin. check out massive attack, the band that is. it will think you are in the clouds with the birds


----------



## Rambler (Jul 21, 2008)

Here are my fav's when im token a fatty

Floyd -anything.
Hendrix -Electric ladyland-amazing when ur high.
Beatles -revolver and s.p.l.h.c
Yes -relayer-pure gold.
Bob Dylan -anything
Santana -anything
Thin Lizzy -anything
Zepplin -anything
Daft punk -anything
Massive Attack -anything
Chemical Brothers -anything
Bo Hanson -anything  

Well anything from the above and a whole lot more oh and my fav musician is Buddy Rich (Genius)


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 21, 2008)

Sublime - any album any song (smoke 2 joints)


----------



## Elven (Jul 21, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> I know this thread is dead but I had to chime in.
> 
> 1. Have to agree anything Floyd! esp the early days with St. Waters
> 2. Led Zeppelin pretty much pick a tune.
> ...



Just so you guys know I grew up in the 80's but love the classics. I would have thought I was my dad based on that list. :holysheep:


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 21, 2008)

TOOL- swamp song
SLIPKNOT- Iowa
MISFITS- pick a song
MR. BUNGLE- take this bottle
DEFTONES- be quiet and drive
HIGH ON FIRE- Dii


----------



## thebest (Jul 21, 2008)

My list of favorit Songs for now are
Lil wayne- Mr.Carter, Prostitute 2, New Orleans, Showtime, Got Money, Me and My Drank, California Love, Never Get it, Shawty Say, Shoot Me down
Three 6 Mafia- Lolli Lolli(Pop That Body), We Got tha Club, I told em, Rainbow Colors
Young Jeezy- I Put On,Ft Kanye West


----------



## bbq gizzid (Jul 22, 2008)

pink floyd, rolling stones, beatles, talib kweli, nas ( he's very inspiring--blown or not), snoop, the list goes on


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 22, 2008)

Thought of this thread when I stumbled across this song:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=WKKiY-9lYwQ&feature=related


----------



## CaliWizard (Jul 22, 2008)

really for me anything fast and hard is to much. for some mellow metal i will bump some shape of despair, carpathian full moon, forseti, of the wand and the moon, aakon keetreh .. but for the most part i enjoy rap when smoking ... local rappers such as the first degree the d.e., sicx, some brotha lynch, smoov-e, down south hustlers, the grouch ... i have so much music it all depends on my mood ...

but for smoking it mostly has to be melodic, flowing and wandering if it is going to catch my attention.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 23, 2008)

Led Zepplins Dazed and Confused the 28 min version....take care


----------



## aslan king (Jul 13, 2009)

All of them- thank you for the ipod Mr. Jobs. 

I just put it on shuffle and it has 3500+ choices to pick from

Thank you Limewire


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 13, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Thought of this thread when I stumbled across this song:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=WKKiY-9lYwQ&feature=related


 
" I put it in my garden with all my peppers, and my peas.."

been awhile since that post.. "i cant grow prozac in my yard"
 If ya dont like that you can get the hell outta here! 


:hubba: :watchplant:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 13, 2009)

willie nelson - she is gone
one of my faves :yay:


----------



## chillinintx503 (Aug 27, 2009)

me personally i listen to anything i can relate to but when it comes to stoned tunes as i call them check out z-ro.when this dude raps it feel like u can understand everything hes talking about..check him out


----------



## Super Skunk (Aug 27, 2009)

Black Crowes, Really any music as long as it is not rap, or that screaming music that ya can't understand the words...


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 27, 2009)

Enigma (Valley of Dreams) sort of makes me drift into the valley of bud !


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 27, 2009)

I think all music runs a little deeper when your high
but
some CCR really works for me!

Cheers!!!


----------



## gasman (Aug 27, 2009)

RED HOUSE by Jimi Hendrex


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Peter Frampton.......  Feel like I do !   :guitar: *


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 27, 2009)

Pink Floyd - "Breathe" from _Dark Side of the Moon
_
Tool - "Wings for Marie" from _10K Days_

Nine Inch Nails - "The Wretched" from _Fragile_

System of a Down - "Hypnotize" from _Hypnotize_


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll listen to anything by Mark Knopfler.


----------



## maryjanenewbie (Aug 28, 2009)

Pink Floyd-Wish you were here


----------



## gourmet (Aug 28, 2009)

Pink Floyd
Moody Blues
Billie Holiday
Grateful Dead
Little Feat
Bob Dylan
Aerosmith
Love
Leon Russel
Koko Taylor
Tower of Power 
Patsy Cline
Willie Nelson
 Waylon Jennings

There are oh oh so many&#8230;.


----------



## Raw Dog (Aug 28, 2009)

Kotton mouth Kings "Smoke Weed For the Rest of my Life" Cypress Hill "Stoned Raiders" Tom Petty" Last Dance with MaryJane"


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 28, 2009)

Bob marley
the beatles
pink floyd
radiohead
sublime
zepplin

getting stoned makes music I HATE sound good


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 28, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Bob marley
> the beatles
> pink floyd
> radiohead
> ...


 
All the above !   :guitar: :headbang2:


----------



## Sweet Sativa (Aug 29, 2009)

I really like to listen to Sublime, my fav song to listen to is Badfish. I like listening to Nirvana too oh and Joss Stone.:guitar:


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 30, 2009)

people under the stairs & pharcyde, all their music is about getting stoned


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 30, 2009)

|'ll never smoke weed with willie again


check it out its good.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

Anything Tom Petty, tori amos, queen, dr dre, oh my favorite is snoop dog. Laugh if you want I have sen him 2 times and smoked out at each concert. Best times!!

oh and the bloodhound gang.......Burn MF burn.....


----------



## xNeverAgainx (Sep 3, 2009)

Lately when I'm stoned I've been into For The Fallen Dreams, Blind Witness, and Job For A Cowboy.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 4, 2009)

Depends on the mood, anything from cypress hill to kotton mouth kings to Sublime or Slightly Stoopid.


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2009)

Well if I hve a real good mellow head high I prefer Pink Floyd, The Black Keys, Robin Trower and The Doors...If it is an energetic high then Metallica, Static X, Pantera, Mudvayne, Megadeath, or Tool...If its couch lock high then anything will do..lol


----------

